# Fla. Officer Uses Stun Gun on 12-Year-Old



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

PEMBROKE PINES, Fla. - Police used a Taser on a 12-year-old boy who attacked another special-needs student, the third time this fall authorities in South Florida have used a stun gun on children.

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tm...u=/ap/20041219/ap_on_re_us/brf_taser_children


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

Ouch. Must be really dangerous using a taser that could put a 300lb monolith into submission on a 6-12 year old that could be around 100lb. I've heard restraining kids within a facility is so strict that it has to be in ways that are very safe, do you think the Florida officers were just unwilling to wrestle kids?


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Tasers are a safe option, no one was injured in any of the taser incidents in FLA. The chances of injury to the child and the officer are significantly reduced by deploying the taser opposed to jumping on the kid.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: re: Fla. Officer Uses Stun Gun on 12-Year-Old*

I don't really think a taser is more or less dangerous in most cases...I think that people like jumping on the band wagon on the use of tasers...I think if they used an ASP or a SB24 and broke the kids wrist you would have heard about it too.

Face it, the world is getting a little crazier every day...club or tazer, who cares...the kid didn't get to stab the other kid...that's what really counts...


----------



## FiXXXer024 (Dec 1, 2004)

Well there are some inherent dangers to fuckin' around with stun-guns on the two age extremes (kids and elderly)... if my facts aren't mistaken i think something like three people have died this year in massachusetts from stun gun usage... i dont recall where i saw that but i guess if an old guy's rockin' a pacemaker, that stungun might as Well be a .357 slug to the right ventricle... kids im not too sure about, i know when i was like 18 my buddy thought it would be hilarious to hit me in the ass with one and though it did make my butt cheek twitch uncontrollably for the next few hours i didnt think it was particularly debilitating... then again i was 6'0, 250lbs at the time and i suppose a 4"0 140lb handi-kid might not fare so Well in the same circumstances...


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: re: Fla. Officer Uses Stun Gun on 12-Year-Old*

The dangers more relate to people wiTh preexisting medical conditions, not so much age.
plus you seem to be talking about two different Things, a hand held stun gun and a tazer...



fixxxer024 said:


> well There are some inherent dangers to fuckin' around wiTh stun-guns on The two age extremes (kids and elderly)... if my facts aren't mistaken i Think someThing like Three people have died This year in massachusetts from stun gun usage... i dont recall where i saw That but i guess if an old guy's rockin' a pacemaker, That stungun might as well be a .357 slug to The right ventricle... kids im not too sure about, i know when i was like 18 my buddy Thought it would be hilarious to hit me in The ass wiTh one and Though it did make my butt cheek twitch uncontrollably for The next few hours i didnt Think it was particularly debilitating... Then again i was 6'0, 250lbs at The time and i suppose a 4"0 140lb handi-kid might not fare so well in The same circumstances...


----------

